# Paris anyone?



## molested_cow (Oct 28, 2007)

Hello, I will be in Paris in late Nov, have a couple of free days that I would like to explore the city with(29th and 30th to be exact). Just wondering if anyone is kind enough to show me around. I'd definitely like to get the local insights of the city as opposed to being just a lost tourist.

Any recommendation on accommodation as well? I have been browsing through hostel websites, just wondering if there is any highly recommended ones.

Any advice will be appreciated as well!

Thanks,

M_Cow


----------

